# Moby wrap vs Mei Tai's



## LamisDove (Nov 1, 2011)

With my first baby, I used a ring sling, which was great when she was about 6 to 12 months. As a smaller baby, the sling covered her head and she had to lay in the cradle position, rather than up. She didn't like it, so I couldn't wear her when she was really little. Now I'm trying to figure out what kind of sling to use with my second baby (who won't be here for many months). The Moby wrap looks fantastic for a newborn and for older babes. It seems to be pretty versatile with all the holds you can put a baby and toddler in. The Mei Tai's look a little simpler to put on. I really can't tell if there is a significant difference in how they hold a baby, particularly in the first months. Has anyone tried both of these and liked one over the other?


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

I love stretchy wraps, like moby's, for newborns. The lifespan of a stretchy wrap is about 15lbs (after that, it's just not a comfortable), so don't expect to be able to use one for a toddler. Mei tai are also nice, but I prefer the wrap for little babies (more comfortable to wear, easier to pop baby in and out, etc). I would start with a stretchy wrap, and then move onto a woven wrap (if you like wrapping) or a mei tai/buckle carrier with an older baby. Wrapsody makes a nice wrap, that is cooler than the moby (I see you are in Texas, so cooler is probably going to be better for you!).


----------



## MadelinesMama (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree.. Moby is great for a newborn, but after they get to a certain weight it gets really uncomfortable. I didn't get my mei tai until my dd outgrew the Moby, so I can't vouch for using it with a newborn. I did love it with an older baby/toddler.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Stretchy wraps are great for newborns, but are really only useable for those first few months (until about 15 lbs, which for us was around 3 months). Mei tais are great for older babies and toddlers, but not really appropriate for newborns (because you can't get optimal newborn positioning in them).


----------



## armywife0606 (Nov 23, 2011)

the moby is awesome for newborns, but as others have stated, it gets uncomfortable (and unsafe) after about 15-18 lbs. If you are set on getting a wrap for the versatility, you could get a woven wrap (a non-stretchy wrap). These provide the versatility and are able to be used from newborns through toddlers. Only issue with the wrap is getting use to wrapping...but I have had my woven for 2 weeks and can already wrap DS in about 30 seconds. My friend has a mei tai and LOVES it! I have tried it on and it seemed comfortable, but I didn't wear it for a long period of time. Mei Tais can be used for newborns if they have the proper support, but they are better for slightly older babies and toddlers. The best carrier to use from the very beginning and not have to trade in is the wrap since you can do wraps for newborns to provide the proper support and wraps for toddlers who need less support. And wraps are VERY comfy...I have a bad back and I can still wear DS around for hours at a time with no more pain than I would normally have


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

We wore our daughter in the Mei Tai from the time she was probably about 2 weeks on (that's when we got it), and it worked well for all of us. She was in a hip harness that made it challenging to finagle her into a wrap carrier. We didn't do the "infant carry" with the froggied legs but progressed right to having her legs stick out of the sides. It's arguable that the hip harness stabilized her and she would have been harder to carry in the Mei Tai otherwise. She no longer had to wear it after 2 months of age and we didn't have any problems after that either, despite her still being fairly floppy.


----------



## canadianhippie (Jul 1, 2010)

I used a wrap, however it was just a large piece of cotton fabric with little give, I didnt use it as a newborn but was able to until he about 1 yr and no longer interested in babycarrying, but it still held up, you can still wrap later on in infancy, just depends on the fabric used

it's been a while! just mixed up a moby with a wrap, moby's a sling, i just wrapped, I learned from youtube how to carry, theres lots of positions to wrap it, Me and my LO never took to a sling, although it was homemade, the wrap gave more support for both of us


----------

